# My X800XTPE is artifacting at stock speeds!



## Rob94hawk (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm using ATITool .23 and ATI driver 4.11 and I'm getting errors at stock speeds of 520/560. Temps are no more than 58C with the arctic cooler. I don't overclock it although I did try to find max core recently.

I'm also getting kicked out of Dawn of War games online and single skirmishes. It seems the vid card is the culprit.

Don't know where to go from here other than RMA'ing it back to ATI.

Any ideas? Thanx


----------



## angelus (Dec 10, 2004)

Ok thats wierd, i have artifacts also with ati tool 0.23 (but they allready know that)
It's probly not your VGA, well atleast in my case its not.

Me wonders if u get artifacts in games, dropping out of a game  or a crash(reboot) can also be your power supply.

I dont get artifacts in games, with half life 2 1024 x768 4xAA 16XAF and clocked at 590/570, But i do in atiTool , In my case atitool  is just buged with mine ati card.

i got a MSI x800 xt pe btw  So before u send your card back, plz consider the powersupply for 1 sec, and even try to replace it iwth an higher Watt, Because  350 Watt is not enough if u ask me.


----------



## Rob94hawk (Dec 10, 2004)

I already got an antec 480! 

I'll try to reinstall the drivers 1st and see what happens.


----------



## N312D (Oct 12, 2005)

i hate it when people don't finish the thread if the problem has been solved


----------



## angelus (Oct 23, 2005)

is the problem solved? not here it is, still can not find the highest  core speed and memory with atitool.. still dont have any artifacts with quake4 at 590/570 at High quality 1024x768


----------



## nkcd (Oct 30, 2005)

Mine sometimes does that too though the temps is low and never gets above 55 at 100% fullload.  I ran the 2.5 beta 8 version though. 

It's not my PSU since it's a sparkle 550w with a beefy 36A on 12V line


----------



## Aevum (Oct 30, 2005)

RMA the card, 
some people just cant accept the idea of DOA (Dead on arrival)
"but its new, how can it be broken" 
well, when quality control is handled by the cheapest bidder,


----------



## angelus (Nov 1, 2005)

Aevum said:
			
		

> RMA the card,
> some people just cant accept the idea of DOA (Dead on arrival)
> "but its new, how can it be broken"
> well, when quality control is handled by the cheapest bidder,



K thats just stupid, u have no such information  about my card, whenever is is dead or fully alive. As a matter afact i allready have this card about 1 year now, played the highest possible games  Ut2k4 far cry HL2 Doom3 F.e.a.r Quake4 non of them showing me any artifacts even not with  nice oc (which i mentioned before) allso tryed in every game  4xAA and 16x AF to spice up a littlebit my temp of the VGA.

As u see, it's not always that simple


----------

